

Sendgrid.com unavailable, mail delays (EU traffic still routed via US) - pentium10
https://support.sendgrid.com/hc/en-us/articles/204405288-18-Mar-Sendgrid-com-unavailable-mail-delays

======
pentium10
Europe latency issues still unresolved (after 2 days) to blame probably the
data center! [https://support.sendgrid.com/hc/en-
us/articles/204368438-16-...](https://support.sendgrid.com/hc/en-
us/articles/204368438-16-18-Mar-Europe-Latency-Increase)

